# Destin to Pensacola



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Gigged a few spots a week and a half ago. It took a while to get the detailed report up. 

1st night, 4 flounder

2nd night, 12 flounder and 4 crabs

3rd night, a bunch of crabs but no flounder.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

cool blog man...thanks for sharing...keep m coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm glad you like the blog. Normally I put a little more detail in my PFF report and then make my blog report very detailed but I was exhausted last night. I'll keep the posts coming. The only problem is so much is happening around this time of year that I find it hard to sit down and write a quality post. I guess it really isn't a problem because it gives me material to write about so I shouldn't complain. I'll just post what I can.

Beer, Banjos, Boats and Biology - imakemybeer.blogspot.com


----------

